# Looking for the best place to get my R34 some TLC!



## Nails84GTR (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello Everyone, 

I used to be on the forum years ago when i first had my beloved R34 GTR.

Due to work commitments i barely get to drive her at all.

I do want to keep it in A1 condition, the car is more or less totally standard apart from a few Nismo modifications that were put on from new or nearly new.

I am totally out of the loop, but i need some electrical work doing, i need a new MFD for kick a kick off.

Underneath i would like the car to be stripped down and renovated, i am not even sure of the options and costs. i would appreciate some advice from a professional or anyone on here who has embarked on a bit of a renovation of a similar aged car.

My car is a 2000 - W reg - Bayside blue - UK No 34 covering 16k miles and never driven in the rain. Meaning it isn't too bad, but like all 34's from what i understand being parked in a field for a few months at the start of their lives didn't help matters.

I am wary of where to take the car and who to trust to be honest, any help and advice, ideally located as close to the midlands as possible would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Will


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Try Zealou5, you may have to wait awhile though, but can’t fault there work.


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Speak to AutoTorque, they recently renovated Toni's yellow R34 and did an amazing job. There is a thread on here somewhere.


----------



## Brendant81 (Jul 19, 2017)

Speak to Steve Richardson at SR autobodies he dose excellent body work restorations. He does full underneath strip down and re sealing options. You would have to wait awhile though as he seems to always be very busy.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Autotorque all day long.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chap, one thing I have learned is there is restoration, and then there is restoration. Take a look at my thread and see what the difference really is. So much for underseal/restoration project

Then go to Autotorque.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Make sure you are realistic on parts prices (oem )& labour 

I’d have £20k ready as a starter for 10


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

Nails84GTR said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I used to be on the forum years ago when i first had my beloved R34 GTR.
> 
> ...


Hi Will,

We would be happy to take a look at the job for you please see some examples below :



https://www.autotorque.net/underbody-restoration-services/




and Tonis R34



https://www.autotorque.net/our-projects/nissan-skyline-r34-gt-r-uk-v-spec-restoration-project-6537/












Feel free to mail me on [email protected] and I would be happy to discuss.

Thanks 

Chris
Auto Torque


----------

